# MP3 download deals, with Updates



## schmiddr2

*Sale over.*

Amazon.com MP3 Store: Top MP3 Albums $1.99 or Less Today Only

May not be a huge selection, but price is good if you like something. I got Bob Marley and it's 256kbps bit rate music.


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

Well that didn't last long. Decided to grab about 5 more while it was up though.


----------



## rugdnit

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

Crap! I missed out on ABBA!


----------



## eddie298

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

Dang it! love those sales they have! remember to get that daily free game app lol


----------



## DAT

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

Man come on MP3 sucks...


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

But for $1-2 they do play and have entertainment value. Don't be mad you missed the sale.


----------



## DAT

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*



schmiddr2 said:


> But for $1-2 they do play and have entertainment value. Don't be mad you missed the sale.


Nah, I have more music than Amazon, thanks to a friend that owns a Music Shop.


They are ok, i guess but they only sound good on IPODs..


----------



## t3sn4f2

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*



DAT said:


> Nah, I have more music than Amazon, thanks to a friend that owns a Music Shop.
> 
> 
> They are ok, i guess but they only sound good on IPODs..


^ Worthless post of the day award.


----------



## DAT

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*



t3sn4f2 said:


> ^ Worthless post of the day award.




Thanks


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

Sale is up again!

Amazon.com MP3 Store: 20 MP3 Albums $1.99 Each, March 16 Only


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

Not that the selection is all that great, but bumping it before it's over tonight.


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

How about 100 tracks of Opera (without words), only .99¢

Amazon.com: 100 Must-Have Opera Without Words: Various artists: MP3 Downloads


----------



## chithead

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

Whoa mama! Ok, I'll buy that.


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

It's pretty entertaining and goes on and on. Try out track 14.


----------



## chithead

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

Oh yeah. I can see these helping TREMENDOUSLY with tuning.


----------



## schmiddr2

*Re: Amazon MP3 sale!*

Best of the 80's anyone? only .69¢

Amazon.com: Best of the 80s: MP3 Downloads


----------



## schmiddr2

There are a lot of these opera/instrumental/classical, and much more if you search through artists, playlists for 0.99

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_p...257011&low-price=.50&high-price=0.99&x=15&y=9


----------



## [email protected]

What's with all the minecraft songs? lol.


----------



## schmiddr2

It is so popular that people cannot get enough and the comical impressions left from playing the game have turned into songs. But other than that guess, I would not know since I have not played this game that appears to be from the 90's.


----------



## schmiddr2

Free Reggae mix album: http://www.amazon.com/Mellow-Summer...a9fd7&s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1406077903&sr=1-27

I have no clue how long it will be up.


----------



## dileepsv

damnitt missed out =/


----------



## schmiddr2

Sale on Google Play music: Google Play $2 albums including Ellie Goulding, Drake, Ariana Grande, Kacey Musgraves and more... - Slickdeals.net


----------



## schmiddr2

AC/DC - $6.99 - The Complete Collection - 27 Discs, 23 Hours, MP3 Format

http://www.amazon.com/The-Complete-...ls&ascsubtag=5220724feeb142e891e5ac98e8c8c699


----------



## chithead

Well, that didn't last long


----------



## schmiddr2

well it was $103 off. lol. I don't care for AC/DC too much so I didn't get it anyway.


----------



## schmiddr2

Back on sale if you wanted it: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-collection-mp3-album-290-songs-$6-99-a.html


----------



## schmiddr2

Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon, $1: https://play.google.com/store/music...de_Of_The_Moon?id=Bdk5ab2rzncjc72ovwrb3e2kcpm


----------



## Beezlebub

check all the free mp3's you can get with amazon prime. Quite a bit of stuff but it's mostly older stuff


----------



## naiku

schmiddr2 said:


> Back on sale if you wanted it: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...e-collection-mp3-album-290-songs-$6-99-a.html


Got this.



schmiddr2 said:


> Pink Floyd Dark Side of the Moon, $1: https://play.google.com/store/music...de_Of_The_Moon?id=Bdk5ab2rzncjc72ovwrb3e2kcpm


And this, thanks.



Beezlebub said:


> check all the free mp3's you can get with amazon prime. Quite a bit of stuff but it's mostly older stuff


Can you download those though for playing offline?


----------



## t3sn4f2

naiku said:


> Can you download those though for playing offline?


Yes, but only from a compatible mobile app. And you can only play them from the particular app. This is how all music subscription services work.


----------



## schmiddr2

Albums $4.

 Digital Music : $3.99 MP3 Albums


----------



## schmiddr2

Coldplay: Ghost Stories MP3 Album Free ~ Google Play

https://play.google.com/store/music...ories?id=Bs52hb3motl7xyjqlqvz6p72zve&hl=en_GB


----------



## schmiddr2

American Top 40 Hits 1960 - 308 Originals - $4

https://play.google.com/store/music..._1960_308_Orig?id=Bvbon4xyztvz2ox6dxdy4tpo4ia


----------



## schmiddr2

$1 albums - Beck, Daft Punk, Drake

https://play.google.com/store/music/album/Beck_Morning_Phase?id=Bzbbouwtdgcqx3hgawrmu4n3lua

https://play.google.com/store/music/album/Daft_Punk_Discovery?id=B4t6yqqvhnb2hy4st4uisjrcsrm

https://play.google.com/store/music/album/Drake_Thank_Me_Later?id=B37w3mhs27ibujezfcv26idwooe


----------

